# Oversized Sunglasses- Do You Like ?



## baxterina (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm obsessed with sunglasses.
  Usually with limited, seasonal models so need to make quick decisions
  My favourite model is Celine Audrey Small 2011.
  They fit to my face shape. Think they'll fit everyone.
  My question is how you feel about oversized ones - like Chanel 6040H or Dior Paname?
  Do they fit every face shape? If not every what is perfect face shape for oversized ones?


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 14, 2013)

I love sunglasses I buy many some still untouched lol.i usually just try them on in the store I have many different size ones.honestly I have some that cost a couple hundred bucks but the ones I love love cost $5 dollars wierd right lol.


----------



## baxterina (Nov 14, 2013)

Trying on is the best way. Yet some brands I can buy only online so it's  hard to decide  I was wondering if face shape can be the key. Sometimes sunnies can be so oversized that the look weird on me.


----------



## DreamingOfMilan (Dec 12, 2013)

Oversized sunglasses can be fun, but you should definitely own a more "serious" pair that fits you in the classical sense of the word as well. If you're heading to a formal event in the summertime and you want to protect your eyes from the sun, you're going to want something more demure.


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 21, 2014)

It depends on your face shape and the shape of the glasses. If you have a round face then square glasses would look good or if you have more of a square shaped face then you want to go for the round glasses.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 25, 2014)

I love oversize glasses but sadly I can't own a pair due to having to have all of my glasses prescription. I wanted to get one of those big nicole richie sunnies with prescription matching my eyes but I was told they can't do it for oversized sunnies


----------



## DreamingOfMilan (Apr 2, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> I love oversize glasses but sadly I can't own a pair due to having to have all of my glasses prescription. I wanted to get one of those big nicole richie sunnies with prescription matching my eyes but I was told they can't do it for oversized sunnies


  Whaaat, really? Did you try a Google search? There has to be someone somewhere who will do stylish prescription glasses like that. Or so I'd think. That's lame if they can't.


----------



## JoannSims (Jul 3, 2014)

I love cat-eye shape glasses, they really look very cool.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 4, 2014)

Huge sunglasses are awesome.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes love them


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I like oversize sunglasses and for me I feel so gorgeous and beautiful.  Oversized sunglasses almost cover my face and it serves as my sunblock against UV rays.  Of course not all the time I wear oversized sunglasses, I do have small sunglasses too.


----------



## oliviajames (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes I love huge sun glasses. Trying on is the best way. Yet some brands I can buy only online so it's hard to decide
I was wondering if face shape can be the key.
Sometimes sunnies can be so oversized that the look weird on me.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

I love large sunglasses. My chin is a bit long for my liking and my nose is sort of bulbous, too, and I find that large sunnies make everything else look smaller! However, there is such a thing as "too big" for my face-- if I look like a fly, it's a no-go!


----------



## Joojimeep (Feb 4, 2015)

I love oversized eyeglasses and sunglasses, but my nose bridge is very low, so sadly a lot of the ones available (the styles that I like the most, especially!!) tend to fall off my face lol...


----------



## wretchedwonder (Feb 10, 2015)

I like oversized, but I don't think they are for everyone. It really depends on the persons face shape and/or the look they are trying to pull off. I'm more into rounder shapes for this year or a squarish-oval shape. I'm really into illesteva.


----------



## bernandcausey (May 14, 2015)

I agree that over sized sunglasses are not for all face shapes. The frame shapes differ for different face shapes. Say for round face one should wear rectangular frames, oblong face shape should wear oversized or wrap, heart- shaped face should wear cat-eye or round frames. So oversized sunglasses mainly suit oblong face shapes.


----------



## Gellydonut (May 27, 2015)

bernandcausey said:


> I agree that over sized sunglasses are not for all face shapes. The frame shapes differ for different face shapes. Say for round face one should wear rectangular frames, oblong face shape should wear oversized or wrap, heart- shaped face should wear cat-eye or round frames. So oversized sunglasses mainly suit oblong face shapes.


  I agree, oversized glasses look best on oval shaped faces.


----------



## CassieLyons (Nov 11, 2015)

I personally have a pair that I wear every now and then.  I think if you have the face for it and you love them then why not?  I use them because less light reaches my eyes and I have very light sensitive eyes.


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

I dont like the bug ones that just look foolish




  I liek the faded/gradient shield sunglassess. The oens that fade from dark gray to clear or dark brown  to clear


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Love oversized sunnies! Especially my Cutler and Gross square ones, perfect for my round face


----------



## celiamakeup (Feb 4, 2016)

love them!


----------

